# Reefers' Roadtrip.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow morning: Saturday May 25th, 2013 

Several people have inquired. It's time for another GTA LFS Road Trip. e-mail me if interested. Varied itinerary. Special stops/requests may be possible. $5 gas contribution gladly accepted but not mandatory.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Text or email me when you are heading to dundas!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"She's alive....." No probs. Will do


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn you guys! I work on Saturday:-( 

-Tony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

circky said:


> Sent you a PM!


Replied.



thmh said:


> Damn you guys! I work on Saturday:-(
> 
> -Tony


I think you *cough**cough* ....feel a cold (24 hour flu) coming on.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, I think your getting sick Tony!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Red you should plan another road trip on June first for the london frag fest. 

-Tony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah...I know. A few people had mentioned that too. lol I don't know my schedule for that weekend. Also....I may have transportation to there already.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The vehicle is now full. All inquiries have been responded to. Thanks for everone's interest. There will be another Road Trip in the near future. Cheers.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I'm back from the road trip, and I must say I had a great time. I've been wanting to get some fish for quite a while, and finally got a bunch today at very good prices. Also was finally able to pick-up my Razor from Flavio, and to my surprise, I quite like the different looks you can achieve with it. That surprises me, because I thought I would always prefer T5's.

Anyhoo, I should to get back to acclimatizing the fish and playing with the Razor. Looking forward to the next road trip. Cheers out to Marg and Alex.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent! Glad you made it home in one piece. Enjoy your new toy(s). Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Road Trip Summary - Thanks for Coming Out.....*

It was a good outing and fun had by all. Thanks for coming out. For those that came in under the wire and didn't have a seat; you're on "the list" for the next trip.

Today's Itinerary:

Sea U Marine (SUM)
Advanced Reef Aquatics
Aquatic Kingdom
Big Al's Mississauga
Rivers 2 Oceans (R2O)
Reef Raft

A lot of faces and interaction with fellow Reefers. Pleasure as always. Cheers.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope Alex was OK with your driving skills 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> I hope Alex was OK with your driving skills


lol.....there were 4 of us today. Left the R8 at home  . Anyway.....the vehicle today also had the "Holy Crap" overhead handles as well.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Today was a great day and one more Road trip to the list, Thanks again Red and everyone that came this time (Marg/Robert) it is fun to see other hobbiest around to have a chat and check out corals.
The driving was great we are lucky that Red uses the signal as many people don't, Red does not get mad when other drivers cut him off(possible Russians driving), so everything is good if you know what I mean jelly bean


----------

